# Freestyle Libre 2 going on holiday



## Adehem (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi Guys,
              I am just wondering about going abroad with the libre 2. It is the airport part. Has anyone had a problem going through the security checks. Does the x ray area`s affect the sensor`s. I would carry a spare in my had luggage. In case I need to swap and I would have a sensor in place as I go through the checks. Has anyone gone through the process.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2021)

I have taken many Libre sensors through airport security, both on my arm and in my luggage.
They are completely unaffected and appear to be undetected.
Enjoy your holiday ,,, and remember to take your finger prick meter as back up.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 3, 2021)

I was on Libre 1 and went through the metal scanner And a spare in my bag went through the X-ray without problems.  As I wear a pump that does not like the body scanners I have asked for a pat down if selected for the full body bit.

Have a good holiday


----------



## Adehem (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks Helli and Bruce,
                                        That is just what I wanted to hear. I will be taking finger pricking gear too. I have just had to send my libre 2 reader back to Abbott. It had error codes and was not performing right. Other than that it is a really good thing to have.


----------

